# Update: Golf Scoring and Recording



## juniper622 (Nov 14, 2004)

Following many helpful emails I have updated the Excel based golf scoring and recording system with stableford calculation. Get it at www.junipergreen.net 

The Template Wizard add-in is no longer required and the database sheet is now contained in the same workbook. Acknowledgment to www.rondebruin.nl for code assisting with copy results to database function.


----------

